# Alzheimer's - What You Can Do



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

We've had part of this discussion before, but this interview with Dr Bredesen by Dr Patrick was just published on youtube today. Some of it may be a bit challenging, but it is at a level you can get the general idea.

If anyone is interested, I have research and doctor's recommendations in several areas such as overall cholesterol levels, Homocysteine, HS-CRP, fasting blood glucose, LP(a), leaky gut, bacteria, mold, some hormones, vitamins, and minerals, etc. About 2 years ago, I took Dr Bredesen's recommendations to my doctor and asked for blood tests. I am now seeing a different doctor, but I am still following up on many of the recommendations Dr Bredesen has in his book. Right now I am focused on Homocysteine and leaky gut, both of which he mentions in this interview.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I purchased that book. Don’t know if I am convinced yet.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yeah, I purchased that book. Don’t know if I am convinced yet.


I think he has published studies of 10 people, 10 people, 10 people, and a soon to be released 50 people study which showed significant improvement following his protocol. He claims that there is no reason for people to get Alzheimer's because we know what to test for and how to treat it. The problem is it is treated through diet, exercise, sleep, and treating diseases like diabetes, obesity, arthritis, etc. so there is not a billion dollar drug out there for the drug companies to chase after. Plus most doctors don't know what to test for, what the test results mean, and how to treat someone irregular lab results. Add to that, many of the lab tests are not covered by insurance.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yeah, I purchased that book. Don’t know if I am convinced yet.


If you believe there is such a thing as a metabolic disease (diabetes, insulin resistance, leptin resistance, etc), just think of what happens when you have a whole bunch of metabolic diseases. Inflammation goes through the roof. Your brain starts building up plaque to fight inflammation n the brain. If you don't stop the causes of the massive inflammation - Alzheimer's.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I didn't say I didn't understand his book. I said I wasn't convinced that his "system," which he is SELLING, is the solution.

Keto, Paleo, Leaky Gut, Atkins, South Beach, on and on and on. Oh, my personal (non)favorite, is the MLM alkaline water machines. 

I have some snake oil that will cure all your ills, if you'll only send me $29.99, plus $10 for shipping. Every month.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I didn't say I didn't understand his book. I said I wasn't convinced that his "system," which he is SELLING, is the solution.
> 
> Keto, Paleo, Leaky Gut, Atkins, South Beach, on and on and on. Oh, my personal (non)favorite, is the MLM alkaline water machines.
> 
> I have some snake oil that will cure all your ills, if you'll only send me $29.99, plus $10 for shipping. Every month.


How many snakes do you have to squeeze for a bottle of that oil?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I distill them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

always something coming out every day.cure for cancer.cure for alz etc. etc. do this do that. don't do something else and at the end they are all pushing their books etc. I get exhausted reading about it. I'm too busy anyway.you know the old saying. if it sounds too good to be true. I've taken care of 3 now with alz. and it's a scourge. I know what I will do if I know a bit beforehand. ~Georgia


----------

